# Canadian newbie with soil test results



## MisterMatt (Apr 8, 2020)

Hello fellow grass lovers,

Newbie here with a mediocre lawn that was the builders special with our new construction home. It has always been very thin and patchy - I'm sure my 'attempts' at overseeding/etc to fix didn't help much. We are located just outside of Toronto.

The general plan for the year is to:
- Proper de-thatch in spring (done, two yard waste bags full)
- Soil test and fertilize in spring
- Aeration, overseed, top dress, fertilize in fall.

The soil test has come back and I am seeking some guidance on fertilizer/etc for this spring.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Do you know the test methods for this test? Is this all the test results (no calcium?)


----------



## MisterMatt (Apr 8, 2020)

That's it .. other than a page where you could do calculations on the results and levels to determine what you may need for fertilizer amounts.

Doesn't layout the test methodology but I could probably get that from the lab itself.


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 22, 2020)

results are some what limited , you could try another lab. PH is high , need sulfur and possibly gypsum . phos , K and OM are low


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

You'll need to call the lab and ask which extractant method was used to extract the major cation (Mg and K-potassium) and what extractant was used for P (phosphorous). Different extractants produce different results and it's necessary to know which extractant were used to determine nutrient deficiencies or excesses and to estimate needed application rates.


----------



## CanadianGrassMan (Apr 25, 2020)

where did you get your soil tested?


----------



## MisterMatt (Apr 8, 2020)

Agriculture Lab at University of Guelph


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

University of Guelph uses Bicarbonate (Olsen) for P and Ammonium Acetate for Mg and K and Walkley Black method for OM. With a pH of 7.9, Ca should be abundant. If I recall correctly: 1 mg/l = 1 ppm, but Google to verify.

Olsen
Sufficiency Range (ppm): 12-28

Ammonium Acetate pH7
Sufficiency Range Ranges (ppm)
Ca: 500-750
Mg: 140-250, 100-200 for sands
K: 100-235, 75-175 for sands
S: 30-60


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Thanks for the conversion, I also had Guelph university sample my soil.


----------

